# Ch00ch00s first log



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 14, 2015)

So here we go. I will start off with some stats
age: 36( I will be 37 in 6 days)
Weight: 218
ht: 5' 10"
bf: unknown (I will get it)

This is going to be a 20 week periodization program.The first 8 weeks are going to really be focused on strength (getting those main lifts up) and hyper trophy.I will try to work out 6 days a week unless I feel I need an extra day off. day 1,2,and 3 will be focused on strength and 4,5,and 6 will be lighter and for hyper trophy. I've been at it for a week so I will catch you guys up. Here we go!

sat Feb 7

bench press
225 for 8
245 for 5
265 for 3
incline db
85 for 5
95 for 5
95 for 4
military press
135 for 8
155 for 5
165 for 5
close grip bench press
135 for 8
155 for 6
185 for 5
195 for 5
bicep curls
95 for 8
115 for 5
120 for 5
three sets of abs


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sun Feb 8

squat
22510
2757
3055
3355
leg press
25020
35020
42520
49520
leg curls
7020
7020
8015
3 sets of calves


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 14, 2015)

Mon Feb 9

I walk to the gym everyday for my warmup and always his a few warm up sets before getting into the workout.

deadlift
22510
2555
2755
3053
db rows
9012
10010
10010
pulldowns
3 sets of 11012
pullover machine
8512
8512
10012
3 sets of abs


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tues Feb 10

shoulder day
db shoulder press
6015
7012
708
lateral raises
3 sets of drop sets equaling 20 reps
rear delt machine
3 sets of 9512
upright rows on smith machine
3 sets 9512
shrugs
22515
27510
29510


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 14, 2015)

Wednesday Feb 11
Light chest day
I hit each level of the adjustable bench for 2 sets
high incline 2 sets 6512
incline 2 sets 6512
low incline 2 sets 6012
flat 2 sets 6012
decline 2 sets 6012
incline flyes 2 sets 4012
triceps
tricep press downs 3 sets 9516-20
one arm tricep overhead press 3 sets 3012


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thursday Feb 12
light legs
hack squats 3 sets 22516
leg ext 3 sets 9016-20
lunges 2 sets 3012
leg curls 2 sets 908
3 sets of calves


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 14, 2015)

Fri  Feb 13
off day

forgot to log that I did biceps on shoulder day.
sorry for the sloppy log so far, I am learning the best ways to do this as I go.


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok now we are caught up. Today I am back to heavy bench day.as far as my diet goes I haven't been counting calories but I eat pretty clean and as much as I can.I have been trying out some intermittent fasting where I only eat between certain hours of the day and fast the rest,so I eat almost nonstop during the hours I eat.

week 2 day 1

bench press
2258
2505
2704
incline db
957
956
1005
shoulder press
1657
1755
1804
close grip bench
1858
1956
2005
barbell curls
1158
1255
1255
6 sets of abs


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 15, 2015)

Week 2 day 2
heavy leg day
squats
22510
2966
3355
3554
leg press
49520
58516
65516
leg curls
10010
1108
1206
3 sets of calf presses


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 16, 2015)

Week 2 day 3
deadlift day and back
deadlifts
2258
2555
3055
3154
3353
barbell rows
2056
2056
2156
pulldowns
12012
13012
14012
pullover machine
10012
10012
11012


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 17, 2015)

Feb 17 
week 2 day 4
feeln a little run down today from lifting hard and heavy,I feel like I need to go slower and lighter today so that's what I will do.

shoulders
db press 6016
db press 6014
db press 6012
lateral raises
3 sets of 3012
rear delts
9014
9013
9512
upright rows
9516
10515
shrugs
29512
30512
31512
biceps
db curls
4513
4512
458
hammer curls
3014
3512
machine preacher curls
7012
5016
5016


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 19, 2015)

Didn't get to log yesterday so here it is.Today is an off day for me.
week 2 day 5 feb 18
decline fb bench
3 sets of 6512
machine dips
3 sets 10012
incline db
5011
4012
triceps
tri pressdowns
14016
15016
15014
machine tri ext
7014
7016
standing one arm iso ext
2510


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 22, 2015)

Week 3 day 1 this was yesterday's workout
bench press
2555
2753
2802
incline db
9512
958
957
db pullover
1108
1108
db skull crush
3 sets 358
shoulder press
1856
1854
1853
close grip press
1855
1955


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 22, 2015)

Week 3 day 3
legs
squats
22510
30510
3555 felt easy
3704
3753
leg press
70016
72012
73012
leg curls
1209
1306
1305
1304
1304
3 sets of calves


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2015)

Those are all some pretty impressive numbers. Good job !


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you, I have a couple logs to catch up. I be been slackn on getting my logs in.
heavy deadlifts and back
deadlifts
3055
3205
3404
3504
cable rows
1806
1906
2004
pulldowns
14012
1605
1606
pulloverz
11016
11015
11014


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shoulder day
db shoulder press
7012
7012
cable lateral raises
3 sets 3012
rear delt machine
3 sets 10012
barbell shrugs
3 sets 31512


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 27, 2015)

Light chest day
decline db press
7016
7016
cable crossovers
2 sets 5012
machine flyes
2 sets 7012
triceps
puchdowns
10016
10016
db skullcrushers
3012
3012


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 27, 2015)

Legs
leg ext 
9016
9016
hack squats 
24516
24516
leg curls
9012
9012


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 27, 2015)

End of week 3.
here are some stats
bench press 
from:2653 to 2753
squats
from:3355 to 3753
deadlifts
from:3053 to 3504
After gaining about 5 pounds in the first 10 days I have pretty much stayed the same weight but I have noticed a nice increase in leaness and hardness.Ive been getting in about 3500 calories a day.I just want to keep focus on getting my lifts up and putting on some mass for the next 3 weeks then I will change it up a little.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2015)

looking strong !
congrats !


----------

